# Buying traps!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey guys I am gonna be ordering some new traps for coyote and fox and I am debating between #2's and #3's. I wanted #3s for after the ground freezes but I am worried they are gonna be too much on fox. I've got some great area and theres a good mix of reds and grays along with coyotes so I gotta have a setup for all of em. Additionally I planned on setting some traps during gun season on Drummond Island for bobcat. Price isn't a concern either as my girlfriend is buying them for my b-day so feel free to hook me up:evil: Would a 4 coiled fully modified #2 be a good balance between a #2 an #3?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Cap'n....

In my area, my canine sets catch both fox and coyote....but mostly its coyote. I tried both #2 and #3 coils, and settled on 4-coiled #2's as being the best multi-purpose trap for me...._and the critter_.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

You're close by...just come buy them from me and save yourself the shipping charges!!!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks NC. I was kinda leaning that way with the 4 coil mod. How did do they do on the incidental Bobcats?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Cappy,

I'd be overstepping my actual experience if I commented too much on bobcat trapping. I am the proverbial "armchair expert"...but thats about it.

I will say that most of the research I have done, indicates that the #3 coil is the trap of choice, if they are your primary target. I have also read plenty of recommendations that point to #2, though...so I wouldnt think twice about setting them.

If youre only going to be trying to take a single 'cat while youre hunting a week on Drummond, I'd say save your money on specialty traps and just use the #2 4x4's that you'll already have for canines.

FWIW, I did catch my 'cat last year in a #3.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Northcountry said:


> Cappy,
> 
> I'd be overstepping my actual experience if I commented too much on bobcat trapping. I am the proverbial "armchair expert"...but thats about it.
> 
> ...


I agree. 98% of my trapping will be fox/coyotes and the bobcat trapping will be an added highlight to my November Deer Hunt. Heck I haven't seen a buck I wanted to shoot on Drummond since 1999 so I might as well pack up all the trapping gear and spend my time trapping. Maybe this year the big guy will slip up though!


----------



## CBrooke (Aug 23, 2006)

I'LL BUY YOU ALL THE TRAPS YOU WANT CAP..AS LONG AS YOU GET ME WHAT I WANT!:lol:


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I know that Mark June and Tom Coppola both made mention that they use the Sleepy Creek 1.75's for both fox and coyote. I was going to get #2 Bridgers on the advice of a few on here, but ended up going with the SC's instead. Will find out if I made the right choice in a couple months


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Stick with the Bridger #2 coil. I prefer offset and laminated jaws. No need to 4 coil the trap if you are using proper anti-freeze methods at your sets to begin with. The #2 has plenty of jaw spread for cats. Cats can also be guided fairly heavy so the pan size of the larger traps isn't needed to increase the target area.

Joe


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Joe I will get them and then I will drop them off for you to modify!!!!:lol:


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

CBrooke said:


> I'LL BUY YOU ALL THE TRAPS YOU WANT CAP..AS LONG AS YOU GET ME WHAT I WANT!:lol:



It seems that this request was fully skirted around..........

So I figured I would put it in front of his face once again for you CBrooke


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Cappy,

In respect to 4-coiling, I purposely switched to this so that I would get better performance without antifreezing the bed. I do use dry dirt, but I dont use salt, calcium chloride, glycerine or waxed dirt any more.

My plan is to be finished land trapping before the average night creates a frozen bed. The 4x4 will help me through the marginal crusts that I will encounter.

Thats the plan, anyway.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Tommy,
Do you have any idea how many traps I could buy if I got her what she wants? :lol: I've not been at this trapping gig all that long but I have yet to set a trap that I couldn't get myself out of......not gonna start now!!!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Tommy,
> Do you have any idea how many traps I could buy if I got her what she wants? :lol: I've not been at this trapping gig all that long but I have yet to set a trap that I couldn't get myself out of......not gonna start now!!!



CBrooke.....doesnt sound like I helped your cause much.....

Might I sugguest you pick him up a dozen Victor mouse traps.....they are on sale right now at ACO.....2 for $1.99


----------



## CBrooke (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah, some mice traps sound good to me too!:evilsmile I'll even splurge for some ant traps...haha


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I have faith that the capt won't succumb to her threats. that being said, she shouldn't stop buying him nice hunting/fishing stuff either. I dodged bullets and deep rivers for four years before the big question finally could allude me no more. In that time, I did get a new St.Croix in year 1, year 2 presented me with new simms waders, year 3 was simms wading boots, year 4 was a blurr, but year five netted me a wedding, which in the end got me a 12 day honeymoon in hawaii, three days of which will be spent hunting axis deer together. He's a crafty fox, and I'm sure he'll allude his captures for a while guys. Lets hope so, he's got lots of traps to set this fall.....but I agree with everyone else, Cbrooke needs to get him the best traps.


----------



## CBrooke (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, he is a crafty fox, but not sly enough for my traps....haha :lol: I coated my traps with wax, so he won't freeze up! hint hint cap..i'm learning


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Chuck and Captain,

Where do you guys find these women? Most of the ones I meet up with turn tail and run when they see my truck during trapping season. I figured I'd have to move north to find one, and you guys hit the jackpot in the south.
I don't think Captain will be able to hold out much longer. He's already getting tired. I noticed this last winter when he could barely take a step without falling in the river last winter. Poor guy has been run to the point of exhaustion. Pretty soon he will grow tired and fall to CBrooke's trap.  

Joe


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe,
She's got a cute friend too.......I'll get you in a trap of your own!!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

You guys are to much. I was 24 when I was trapped and 5yrs later everything is good even have a kid coming. You will do fine it always comes up around Turkey day "are you going to spent time with me" YEah for two hours and then I am gone again. "What about family dinner stuff???" so who cares it just another day to trap and REMEMBER it FALL!!!!!!

Notice I put my wife through H!## everyday. I trap all year round now. She will never win. The only thing I lost was my Bass Boat didn't need that boat anchor anyway. 

Cap,

You have no problem falling in the water, pics tell the story!!!!

But why on earth are you stopping at 1 doz. traps. 10 doz. or go home.

Dave


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Dave Lyons said:


> But why on earth are you stopping at 1 doz. traps. 10 doz. or go home.
> 
> Dave


Dave,
Who said I was stopping at 1 doz. She asked me if $100 was enough for a gift certificate to F&T and I said "I guess that depends on how nice of ring you want" I think she got my drift. :lol:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Captain,

Tell her that you are all for equal rights. If you are expected to spend 2 months salary on a ring, then she should be able to do the same in traps. :lol: Alright now you know my secret to remaining single. We need to get together and do some scouting one of these days. I'll try and keep you as far away from the water as possible. :lol:  

Joe


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

CBrooke

My wife wanted you to see what you can get for 4 doz traps!:lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Griff,
Better make that 6 dozen Jake Traps!!! :yikes:


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

My wife and I , will be spending our 28th anniversary ,doing business at the wisconsin convention.She has never said a word ,about what I spend on traps or trapping gear.She also allows me to make my beaver lure in the basement,and the labels are put on the jars,at the kitchen table.Her freezer often contains more fur than food.
Her complaints--get that book finnished,get that catalog done,get a web site.
I hope you gents are as lucky as me.
Tom Olson


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I got lucky like you did, Tom!

Mine always comes out to the barn with her coffee, in the dark of the morning when I get home from the trap checks, to see what I brought home. In fact, she wants me to buy her some of her own traps...and has asked to trap with me this season. We're going to trap 'rats together, as a start.

And when my barn freezer is so stuffed that I cant keep the door closed anymore, she wont hesitate to let me store green furs in our chest freezer in the house. Not an issue, never a complaint.

If I gave her a choice right now, between $10k of gear or a $10k ring, she'll pick the gear..gauranteed!

I had 9 traps my first year, 18 traps last year, and 36 traps this year. I am done buying traps *for me. *But, I have a feeling that my trap-buying days arent over yet 

This, after 20-years of marriage and a handful of years dating, before that. All good!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My G/F is the reason I'm getting started. I mentioned an interest in trying it and she's already laying out the house, with fur hanging all over. When we were at the show she sounded like a little kid in a toy store:
I want one of these, and one of those, and one of these......................etc.

Darn luck  

Oh, and I think this year is our 12th aniversary


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

I did not get married until I was 35! (Still time Joe) 25 years later and she worked as hard at the convention as anyone else! She does not come out to the fur shed during season, and she gave me the word that 1 mink skinned in the kitchen was 1 too many. Make it a two way street and you can stay on the road even though we all go through a few bums.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gary A. Schinske said:


> I did not get married until I was 35!


45 here and still holdin' out :evilsmile


----------



## CBrooke (Aug 23, 2006)

25 and Still holding out....:yikes:


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Cap,

She's not getting any younger. Sorry Brooke your not old same age as MY WIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! of 5 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey Capt. I have an extra shovel in the back of my truck if you need help getting out of this hole. Only cost you a dozen #2 Bridger's for rental on the shovel. :lol:


----------

